# عايزين الدماغ تشتغل



## vemy (14 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة
يا جماعة احنا واقعين فى مشكلة اطلب منكم تجيبوا اقتراحات علشان نساعد my rok فى حل مشكلة الاختراق.....بس اعذرونى انا مش هقدر اكتب اى اقتراح لان دى مشكلة كبيرة وانا صغيرة جدا فبطلب منكم يا قمر انكم تساعدوا ماى روك علشان احنا مينفعش نسيبه لوحدة:big61:
فكرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كتير




صلولى:94:


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة vemy*



*الاقتراح في حد ذاته كويس وهو لمساعدة منتدانا الكنيسة*

*بس اعتقد انك مش هاتلاقي اقبال علي الفكرة دي*

* لان موضوع الاختراق ده مش بسيط*

*يعني بيعتمد علي ثغرات المنتدي والحماية بشكل عام *

*واكيد كل يوم بيكتشفوا ثغرات جديدة*

 *والاختراق محصلش هنا بس** لأن في نفس اليوم*

* كانوا مخترقين **منتدى الصليب ومنتدي الحوار الكنسي *

*وفيه كام منتدي تاني بس مش فاكرهم الحقيقة*

*يعني ده كان هجوم اسلامي بحت علي المواقع المسيحية*

*بس بالنسبة لمنتدي الكنيسة اعتقد ان المشكلة مش ثغرات المنتدي نفسه لان ماي روك قال سبب المشكلة وهي ان كان فيه منتدى غير محمي ومتجاهل علي نفس السيرفر وده كان الثغرة الوحيدة علي السيرفر*


*نشكر ربنا من أجل حماية منتدي الكنيسة*

*بيد ابنه المبارك ماي روك*


*ربنا يعوضكم*


:download:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*علشان نساعدة يبقى نذكرة في صلواتنا ونذكر المنتدى في صلواتنا*

*هي دي المساعدة اللي عايزها روك مننا*​


----------



## ميرنا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اللى عاوز اقولهولك انى بسم الصيب روك مش محتاج مساعدة فى دى لانه رهيب فى الحكاية دى لو كانت دا حصل فا اقرى الموضوع كويس وهتعرفى السبب الاصلى لو عاوزة تساعدية صلى زى ما رومى قالت ​


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2008)

صلواتكم هي المساعدة الوحيدة

الاختراق حصل عن طريق الموقع الاخر wordpress

الموقع الاخر كان مهمول و كان في ثغرات كثيرة

و المخترق رفع الملفات التالية:

index.phpWebShell.mqr
We.mqr
curl.php
pl.mqr
aa.tar.gz
fan.mqr
headar.php

و من خلالها حاول نقل ملف الرسالة بتاعت الاختراق من الموقع الاخر لموقعنا هنا لانهم على نفس السيرفر و مكانش في اعتبار لاي حماية لان الموقع كان مؤقت و متروك و ناسيه

هذا كل الي استطاع يعمله و انا حللت كل حاجة و جاري عمل برمجيات خاصة لهذه السكربتات و منعها من السيرفر

هذا الاختراق لن يتكرر مطلقاً, لانه اعطانا يقين جديد ان لا يمكن اخترق المنتدى بصورة مباشرة, و الان المنتدى هو الوحيد على سيرفرنا الخاص و بالتالي الحركة هذه لن تتكرر مطلقاً

اطمئنوا جداً


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*كلام جميل يا ماي روك بتمنالك كل خير *

*وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> صلواتكم هي المساعدة الوحيدة
> 
> الاختراق حصل عن طريق الموقع الاخر wordpress
> 
> ...


 
*ياروك يا جامد بجد انت زعيم الكل وزعيم الانترنت غصب عن الكبير فيهم*

*قلتلنا عملوا اية فضحتهم يا راجل ههههههههههههه*

*يد يسوع مع يدك في كل عمل وموفق في كل خطواتك وخططك*


----------



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

رب المجد يوفقك اخونا ماى روك ويساعدك

هو احن من الكل 

الرب يبارك هذا المنتدى ويحفظه من اى شر هو وجميع منتدياتنا المسيحية

صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون مع الجميع

​


----------



## vemy (14 سبتمبر 2008)

وانا يا جماعة اول واحدة هصليله .........


اهدى يا رب نجاح اليوم لعبدك


----------



## zama (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا معاك


----------

